# How to get around DVD region change limit?



## markpatterson (May 21, 2003)

Hi, I just played a DVD borrowed from a friend. I live in Australia, region 4, it's a region 4 DVD, but I had to lose on change to watch it. I've got 2 more changes then what?

This is a really ill considerd form of copy protection  . I don't copy DVDs, we get them from a range of sources, such as the local library. It's like playing russian roulette.

I have an iBook bought from the US in 2002, 700  MHz with Combo Drive. I had no idea about this limitation when I bought it. It frankly seems ethically dubious. How can I watch DVDs from different regions?


----------



## monktus (May 21, 2003)

I remember looking into it before on my G4 and I think there may be ways of getting round it but it varies from drive to drive. I think there was something on powerbookcentral.com, or maybe one of the other PB sites. Sorry I'm being a bit vague, good luck!


----------



## Giaguara (May 21, 2003)

there was a thread about this some time ago: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30699

i have the same model of ibook you have, bought in europe, but i would especially now be able to see US coded movies as well. as the only solution here now (i havent tried those firmware tricks yet) seems to be playuing dvds on a US bought iMac, or on a PS2.


----------



## RPS (May 21, 2003)

You might want to check out this site.


----------



## StarBuck (May 24, 2003)

If you use the VLC (VideoLan Client) you will never have to worry about region changing.

Starbuck


----------



## markpatterson (May 25, 2003)

I'm looking into RPS's site. It seems to address the issue, but it sounds scary. Does anyone have any experience with DVDReset. Its caveat says: "If anything goes wrong, you may end up with a damaged drive, and you must have it replaced."

I tried StarBuck's suggestion, a french open source program VLC media player. But it locked up the machine and I had to reboot. It's at version 0.5.3, so maybe in a few months or so it will be useful.

But it looks as if the problem is being addressed.

Boy, I would have hated to be in the postition of the engineers who had to develop that region code locking system. Imagine stopping legitimate users from using your system.


----------



## koim (May 29, 2003)

VLC will probably play the movies whatever the region code it is. But the problem lies in the dvd-drive firmware, wich has its own region control...


----------



## StarBuck (May 29, 2003)

I have three Mac's a G4 Desktop a G4 Ti Laptop and a eMac all of these machines can play UK/US DVD's without the region changing.

If you use the Built-in DVD Player it will ask to change the region.

Hope this helps

Lee


----------

